
Bootstrap 4 beta around the corner - ssijak
https://github.com/twbs/bootstrap/milestone/41
======
Ralfp
Don't hype it up. ;)

The issue tracker has been at 99,9% with 2-3 open issues left for two months
now.

The plan now is to test things and see if there's anything else that will need
to change but changing of which in betas would be especially annoying to end
users.

~~~
SippinLean
One of those issues was opened 4 days ago and fixed 2 days later.

The other 2 are meta-issues which track hundreds of other issues.

~~~
Ralfp
Yep, but this happened a lot in those two months I'm mentioning + there's
quite a few todos that are noted either on projects list or in mdo's mind ;)

------
bricss
After 2 years? :|

------
agnivade
Wow .. the repo now has more than 100k stars.

Just sth. I noticed. Not at all relevant to the topic :P

------
strahil
Is Bootstrap still relevant?

~~~
romanovcode
I don't think so. It looks "old" and out of style. There are many much better
frameworks out there.

Also, it's not 2011 anymore, browsers support a lot of cool css features which
a lot of times makes these frameworks useless.

Bootstrap is the jQuery of CSS. It's not really needed anymore.

~~~
asselinpaul
"many much better frameworks" Care to share, I'm currently investigating the
space :)

~~~
romanovcode
Bulma or Spectre comes in mind. Even their biggest "bloated" competitor
foundation is ahead.

~~~
SippinLean
Bulma seems much more limited in scope than BS4. Are there any JS components
or Sass mixins?

>an open source CSS framework based on Flexbox and built with Sass

So, like BS4?

Spectre seems to lift most of the components directly from Boostrap, the grid
system and naming conventions appear identical.

In some cases they are using some terrible practices, like the "CSS only"
carousel that involves hidden radio buttons!

